
This sound system is so powerful no human could survive hearing it - fortepianissimo
http://io9.com/this-sound-system-is-so-powerful-no-human-could-survive-1512501017
======
gus_massa
This is a direct copy of
[http://www.esa.int/spaceinimages/Images/2014/01/Large_Europe...](http://www.esa.int/spaceinimages/Images/2014/01/Large_European_Acoustic_Facility)

------
er35826
Start the countdown to Disaster Area.

